# Im getting BIGGER,I'm loving it,,lol lol



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/Image007.jpg

I can notice a big improvement compared to these pictures taken 2 months ago,

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/DSC00132.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/DSC00131.jpg


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you can indeed mate


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bi's are looking fuller and more rounded mate.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

thanks for the comments, still working at it,,,no pain and no gain


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

nice one bro

R


----------



## zaree (Apr 16, 2007)

very nice difference is quiet alot better arms looking better as well


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

What are you using? i.e proteins etc


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

im taking maximuscle protein, extreme creatine, glut tabs, amino tabs, omega oil 3,6,9 capsules and pumpkin capsules


----------



## Kahuna1466867932 (May 17, 2007)

10stMUSCLEMAN said:


> im taking maximuscle protein, extreme creatine, glut tabs, amino tabs, omega oil 3,6,9 capsules and pumpkin capsules


Getcha!

I think it would've been easier to say what you weren't taking.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Kahuna said:


> Getcha!
> 
> I think it would've been easier to say what you weren't taking.


Surely that would have been a longer list...?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

well its working,,so why stop huh,,,


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

10stMUSCLEMAN said:


> well its working,,so why stop huh,,,


Well said mate. If its working, stick with it.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

good on you mate, remember heavy is the key


----------



## bushidodad (Nov 1, 2006)

Gettin a little wide are we? .  .

Looks like your'e doing great bro!


----------

